# 1099-K/Misc doesn't match payments



## Redtop (Oct 20, 2015)

The total of my 1099-K and 1099-Misc is significantly greater than the payments I received. What's going on?


----------



## dinkpiece (Jan 23, 2017)

The 1099-K includes the commissions you paid (and were deducted from your payments). You need to deduct those on your taxes.


----------



## Coach Bob (Feb 6, 2017)

It also includes the $1.70 Uber charges each rider as a "Booking Fee" that the driver 1), never sees, and 2), gets NO percentage of. What you’ll need to do is go back and count the trips and deduct $1.70 from every fare. So basically, Uber is passing on 100% of their revenue on to their drivers, which is probably how they came to be valued at $68B!


----------



## Avalon (Aug 16, 2016)

The monthly/yearly statements have everything broken down...I'm using it to make the deductions.


----------



## Avalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Can you show me where in Uber's policy it states the booking fee is $1.70? I did the math and it came to about $1.16.

Granted, I was using Uber's yearly summary so I wouldn't be surprised if they did the math wrong...If I see $1.70 written somewhere, I'll use that number instead of what they gave me.



Coach Bob said:


> It also includes the $1.70 Uber charges each rider as a "Booking Fee" that the driver 1), never sees, and 2), gets NO percentage of. What you'll need to do is go back and count the trips and deduct $1.70 from every fare. So basically, Uber is passing on 100% of their revenue on to their drivers, which is probably how they came to be valued at $68B!


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Avalon said:


> The monthly/yearly statements have everything broken down...I'm using it to make the deductions.


Where did you find the monthly/yearly statement? I'm only finding the weekly statement in the driver dashboard


----------



## Avalon (Aug 16, 2016)

go to partners.uber.com....click on Tax Information on the top menu....in the middle of the page on the left side you should see Tax Documents.



GrinsNgiggles said:


> Where did you find the monthly/yearly statement? I'm only finding the weekly statement in the driver dashboard


----------



## Coach Bob (Feb 6, 2017)

OK, I have to apologize for the misstatement. The "Booking Fee" is not on the 1099-K. If you received a 1099-MISC, I presume it is not listed on there, either. On the home page, click on the three bars at the top left corner, then click on "Partner Earnings", then click "TAX INFORMATION". You should then see a list of documents to the left. One of them should be "2016 Yearly Summary". Open that up (I would also suggest saving it to your drive). In my case, I received a 1099-K, so my earnings were reported thus:
1099-K BREAKDOWN

Gross Fares (Uber Fee included)1

Tolls
Split Fare
Booking fee
TO TA L 

If you have (or know someone who has) used Uber as a rider, look at their app under trip history. You will see that for every trip taken, there was a $1.70 booking fee. You can also download the rider app and request a trip. Before you actually hit the request button, click on the information icon. It will give you a complete breakdown of the cost of the fare, including the $1.70 booking fee. That fee is not used as part of our percentage for payout, but Uber passes it along to its drivers as earnings. If one doesn't take that deduction, they're paying taxes on Uber's income&#8230; good for Uber, not so much for the driver!

Also, it is important to note that Uber charges the rider for splitting their fare up between multiple riders. I don't know whether we get a percentage of that fee, but it is reflected as income to us. Be sure you deduct EVERYTHING!


----------



## Coach Bob (Feb 6, 2017)

Hey Avalon, I see you’re in Fairfax. Not far from my hometown of Arlington!


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Coach Bob said:


> OK, I have to apologize for the misstatement. The "Booking Fee" is not on the 1099-K. If you received a 1099-MISC, I presume it is not listed on there, either. On the home page, click on the three bars at the top left corner, then click on "Partner Earnings", then click "TAX INFORMATION". You should then see a list of documents to the left. One of them should be "2016 Yearly Summary". Open that up (I would also suggest saving it to your drive). In my case, I received a 1099-K, so my earnings were reported thus:
> 1099-K BREAKDOWN
> 
> Gross Fares (Uber Fee included)1
> ...


Why not just use the weekly statements? They have detailed breakdown and show the actual deposited amount. From that deduct tolls?


----------



## Coach Bob (Feb 6, 2017)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Why not just use the weekly statements? They have detailed breakdown and show the actual deposited amount. From that deduct tolls?


We can get the same information from the annual summary without having to add everything up. All we really care about at this point is what Uber reported to the IRS as an annual amount.


----------



## Avalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks for the tip. I've never used Uber as a rider (perhaps it's time I did)...saw the booking fee...it was $1.35. I guess it's different in different regions of the country.

Even with $1.35 as the booking fee, they miscalculated the booking fee by $64 on the statement. I'm going to go back and check my bank deposits to make sure they aren't scamming me on how much they paid vs how much they are telling Uncle Sam they paid me.

And yea, I live not too far from Arlington...amazing place...prob not as good as Florida...but pretty good, still.

Thanks.



Coach Bob said:


> OK, I have to apologize for the misstatement. The "Booking Fee" is not on the 1099-K. If you received a 1099-MISC, I presume it is not listed on there, either. On the home page, click on the three bars at the top left corner, then click on "Partner Earnings", then click "TAX INFORMATION". You should then see a list of documents to the left. One of them should be "2016 Yearly Summary". Open that up (I would also suggest saving it to your drive). In my case, I received a 1099-K, so my earnings were reported thus:
> 1099-K BREAKDOWN
> 
> Gross Fares (Uber Fee included)1
> ...


----------



## Chono (Aug 21, 2017)

My weekly pay statements and actual weekly bank deposits should match: 1099K Gross Fares - Uber service fee + tolls + 1099 miscellaneous. In my case, they don't. Airport fees and booking fees are not included in pay statements or 1099K Gross fares so those amounts are not germane to this calculation. Has anyone been able to reconcile these amounts?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Chono said:


> My weekly pay statements and actual weekly bank deposits should match: 1099K Gross Fares - Uber service fee + tolls + 1099 miscellaneous. In my case, they don't. Airport fees and booking fees are not included in pay statements or 1099K Gross fares so those amounts are not germane to this calculation. Has anyone been able to reconcile these amounts?


how much is the difference?


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Chono said:


> My weekly pay statements and actual weekly bank deposits should match: 1099K Gross Fares - Uber service fee + tolls + 1099 miscellaneous. In my case, they don't. Airport fees and booking fees are not included in pay statements or 1099K Gross fares so those amounts are not germane to this calculation. Has anyone been able to reconcile these amounts?


Uber's latest reporting methodology requires the driver to 'drill down' on each trip to determine the actual amount paid by the customer. Without doing this, 1099K Gross Fares can not be determined. Too many ins and outs, especially since the 80/20 or 75/25 split no longer applies. Uber is now reporting 'Net to driver' amounts only. You have to drill down on a trip by trip basis to get to your 1099K Gross.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

dolllarchaser said:


> Uber's latest reporting methodology requires the driver to 'drill down' on each trip to determine the actual amount paid by the customer. Without doing this, 1099K Gross Fares can not be determined. Too many ins and outs, especially since the 80/20 or 75/25 split no longer applies. Uber is now reporting 'Net to driver' amounts only. You have to drill down on a trip by trip basis to get to your 1099K Gross.


Well... the plus side is that if uber turns this into a huge enough of a CF disaster come tax time next year, The IRS might actually notice something is wrong and crack down on ubers practices.

But what you could do...

Is take what uber reports on your 1099 as the gross,
Deduct what uber actually pays you,
Deduct any expenses uber deducts from you

And what is left is what you line item as uber's service fee.

Example
$19,000 - 1099K gross +1099 MISC (no idea how uber calculated this)
$8,000 paid to you (as per the deposits to your account)
$1,000 (gasoline)

$10,000= uber's service/booking fee

Not exactly an easy solution but with a complete and utter lack of documentation from uber the IRS is going to have to take your numbers on faith, no matter how you determine the number.

If you get audited... be sure to have bank records of all the deposits you received.


----------

